# Speaker covers / grills for Stevens Audio 6.5 MB drivers



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

As the title says... having trouble. They are exactly 6.75" in diameter so need a fat 6.75 grill or just go with a 7". Ebay has some 6.75 but it says they are exactly 6.75".


----------



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

Found just what I was looking for on eBay. Auction # 172388248229.
Plain, sturdy back mesh grills. They fit snug on the outside and only require taking maybe 1/32 off on the inside.

If you have these speakers and need grills these are the ones.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you for sharing.


----------

